# السباكة باستخدام ثاني أكسيد الكربون



## Auday mohamad (17 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا طالب هندسة ميكانيك إنتاج ومشروعي التخرج هو السباكة باستخدام ثاني أكسيد الكربون أرجو المساعدة العاجلة لعدم وجود مراجع عربية عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ياجماعة حد يرد علينا 
جزاكم الله خيرا
*​


----------

